
Drone footage of Reddit's major investor rounding up people for religious belief - missosoup
https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchRedditDie/comments/hrlwci/heres_drone_footage_of_reddit_incs_biggest/
======
tw04
I expect this to get deleted as HN has apparently decided that pointing out
the CCP is heavily invested in Chinese Tech and directing their actions is a
flaggable offense.

I'm sure the next time an NSA scandal is exposed that'll get taken down
immediately too... right?

~~~
dang
No moderator touched this post or, as far as I can tell, even saw it until I
just came here. Users flagged it. The baity title would be reason enough.
Reddit drama tends to get flagged here also, for obvious reasons.

HN hasn't "decided" anything like what you say. The issue is that
nationalistic flamewar makes people angry and dumb (and worse). People who
want to rant and post denunciatory rhetoric—whom there are a lot of, and
growing—need to find another place to do that. Thoughtful, curious
conversation on China-related topics is as fine here, as it is on other
topics, and as it always has been.

The way we operate HN hasn't changed. What has changed are macro social and
geopolitical trends. We can't expect HN to be immune from those, but certainly
we need to protect it from degenerating into a flamewar site, and that is what
the vast majority of this community wants from us.

~~~
doublesCs
> The issue is that nationalistic flamewar makes people angry and dumb (and
> worse). People who want to rant and post denunciatory rhetoric—whom there
> are a lot of, and growing—need to find another place to do that.

I understand and commend the taking down of nationalistic flamewars, for the
most part. But that way of operating has one flaw: it gives cover for very
back things being carried out, since very bad things are polarising and
therefore its denouncing a "flamewar".

I apologise for the question because there is no way to ask it that isn't
polarising, but I would really like to know: If Nazi Germany was putting Jews
in trains right now, would a post about it get removed from HN? It's a serious
question, I think your users deserve to know.

~~~
doublesCs
I'll take the fact you didn't answer as "yes, it absolutely would".

------
DevKoala
Tencent is owned by the CCP:
[https://www.japantimes.co.jp/opinion/2019/03/28/commentary/w...](https://www.japantimes.co.jp/opinion/2019/03/28/commentary/world-
commentary/worried-huawei-take-closer-look-tencent/)

However, this isn't specifically Tencent. I don't know why the title doesn't
highlight this is specifically the CCP.

------
skdjsjkhfkdsjh
This was on the front page then went poof from the front page without slipping
to the 2nd or 3rd page and was not flagged. Why did that happen?

~~~
rriepe
It's not just Tencent. Plenty of people here have jobs or companies partially
owned by China. Don't expect everyone to just be on the side of the people in
the trains.

~~~
apta
That's the unfortunate truth. Money matters more than people's lives.

------
saagarjha
(It’s Tencent; the title is awful.)

~~~
ardy42
Is this from Xinjiang? Are they just conflating Tencent with the CCP, or does
Tencent have some involvement with the camps there? IIRC, the Chinese
government is attaching private business operations (e.g. factories) to the
camps to use the prisoners as labor. Is there any authoritative source for
this footage?

I trust reddit accounts about as far as I can throw them, and given they're
just incorporeal information, I can't actually throw them at all.

~~~
falcolas
If I understand it correctly, it's the CCP, which holds the same power over
Tencent as it does every other company that operates in China.

------
rv-de
Could somebody explain what is going on here? How is this related to reddit
and how is it clear that people are rounded up for religious belief? I just
see something that could as well be regular prisoners being transferred.

~~~
mikequinlan
A Chinese company invested $150 million in Reddit.

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/11/18216134/reddit-
tencent-i...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/11/18216134/reddit-tencent-
investment-deal-memes-amount-winnie-the-pooh-tank-man-china)

~~~
rv-de
Anything else? I mean taking money from Chinese corps is probably ethically
problematic but that's about it. We don't know who got rounded up why and if
Tencent is related to that beyond being a Chinese company, right?

------
cartoonfoxes
As a descendant of Polish Jews that got out in time, god damn this is
disturbing.

Why was this flagged? Chinese state behavior is absolutely relevant given
their involvement in western tech.

~~~
saagarjha
> Why was this flagged?

Likely because it attracts unsubstantive comments.

------
doublesCs
I don't have access. Could someone kindly clarify what this is about?

~~~
DevKoala
[https://gfycat.com/oddballfairgerbil](https://gfycat.com/oddballfairgerbil)

~~~
doublesCs
wtf... :-(

EDIT: any idea why this also got flagged on HN?

~~~
DevKoala
It happens to my posts here every now and then whenever I say something that
doesn’t make the CCP look good.

To be honest, I think the Chinese people are awesome and have a great culture
that has given the world a lot. I am just extremely concerned about some of
the crimes against humanity that the CCP does which are being normalized.
Nevertheless, the USA is in the same boat, but when I am critical of our state
my comments don’t get flagged.

~~~
Jommi
I flagged this because the title is clickbait, and not news whicj in my
opinion goes against the spirit of hacker news.

If this would be just a direct link to tencent investing in Reddit, or how
Reddit has not taken any strong stance against HKs new data privacy law, then
I think it would fit here.

~~~
DevKoala
Fair enough. I don’t agree with the title either. Also, outside of the
CCP/Tencent connection, there is very little “tech discussion” around this.

------
non-entity
In surprised that someone was able to get done footage of this. You would that
a drone around an area like that would be taken down asap.

~~~
missosoup
It's a mavic 2, it's rather small and inaudible above 50 meters or so. Which
seems to be roughly where it's hovering based on the footage. It has a camera
with optical zoom. Ironically, it's made by the Chinese company DJI.

Also, wild speculation, but maybe it did get taken down. The footage shown is
a recording of the live telemetry feed streamed to the base station, not the
much higher quality video stored on the SD card on board the drone itself.

------
curiousgal
This kind of genocides is why the yearly Holocaust remembrance posts on the
internet are moot. What's the point of never forgetting a genocide if we're
just going to sit by and watch others take place.

------
SpicyLemonZest
Look, I'm very much against China here, but this kind of clickbaity rhetoric
doesn't help. Maybe Reddit should divest, I think there's a strong argument
for that, but their investors at Tencent are not themselves doing the
genocide.

~~~
MattGaiser
The nature of Chinese security law means that there is no meaningful
distinction between Tencent and the Government or China when it comes to
security matters.

